# stick to Acana grasslands for my Brussels griffon or try another flavor?



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

My year and a half year old Brussels Griffon is a little bit over weight by a few pounds and has bad knees. The vet thinks he needs surgery but the holistic vet gives him accupunture and he's doing better.

I'm a little worried he doesn't drink or pee enough.

Anyways, a bag of food lasts a long time and I was wondering if I should try another flavor of grain free or maybe try a regular with grain blend.

???

The lamb does make he smell a little musty but I want whats best for him


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you trying to get his weight down?

What are you feeding now and what are you looking for in a food?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

If he has bad knees, it's CRUCIAL for him to be at a slim weight, to reduce the stress on the joints. I've had success feeding Wellness Core Reduced Fat to an obese dog before (my MIL's cockapoo). Just make sure to feed the amount for what the dog SHOULD weigh (get vet's opinion on that) rather than what the dog currently weighs. 

Are you giving a joint supplement? I have a miniature poodle with grade 4 luxating patellas (the worst grade), and I give him Cosequin DS plus MSM daily, along with a fish oil capsule. He should be needing surgery, but so far, so good - no limping or skipping.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

His regular vet said it could be that slipping thing or torn acl's, not sure and wanted to refer us to a specialist vet.

But we started seeing a holistic vet that travels to our pet store every couple months and gives accupunture and it seems to help. He said the dog is too young and it could heal on its own.

Anyways, he weighs 18 ish pounds and should be 14 ish, we feed him a cup of Acana grasslands topped with 3 or 4 tablespoons of wet "usually wellness", once per day.

Anything I can do to help?
His knees are swollen too.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I also recommend staying on a formula that will help your dog to stay at a healthier weight to reduce pressure on his joints. As far as switching the formulas between grain and grain free formulas, if there are no allergies or sensitivities I don't see any issue with that. I have switched my dogs food between different meats and grain to grain free a few times and since he doesn't have any allergies or anything he does really well on it. I would definitely talk to your vet to see what they might recommend.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

My vet is good for some things but I'm sure he would try to sell me that designer food they vend "royal canin".

I would rather stick to Acana or perhaps a light formula, or wellness, etc...

What are these supplements mentioned, would they help with joint swelling?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a link to _Cosequin DS plus MSM_: Cosequin DS Plus MSM - Joint Supplements for Dogs - 1800PetMeds. It's a site that sells it, but there's also a good explanation of the product there. I can get it at several places in my area: Vitamin Shoppe, B.J.'s (like a Costco), and even my grocery store-Publix, which surprised me. I buy mine at B.J.'s b/c it's cheaper there.

This supplement helps rebuild/repair tissue around joints and helps relieve some of the inflammation. I take a human version of this daily myself, called _Move Free_. At least your vet wants you to see a specialist, rather than accidentally misdiagnosing the problem. My vet clinic has an orthopedist, so I don't have to go anywhere else. At a smaller practice, they don't have the luxury of specialists on site.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

dredges said:


> His regular vet said it could be that slipping thing or torn acl's, not sure and wanted to refer us to a specialist vet.
> 
> But we started seeing a holistic vet that travels to our pet store every couple months and gives accupunture and it seems to help. He said the dog is too young and it could heal on its own.
> 
> ...


That's way too much food IMO. My 17lb active dog (at a healthy weight; in shape) eats 1/2 cup per day of Acana topped with Weruva wet food once a day. If he's been very active, like a lot of swimming, etc, I'll up it to 2/3 cup per day, but can't imagine ever feeding 1 cup. And like I said, he's pretty active. He does get some treats for training, or whatever, but always small bits of low fat treats (we use Buddy Biscuits soft and chewy and break them up) and an occasional bully stick chew. 

But yeah 1 cup for a dog who is supposed to be 14lbs is too much, especially of a food like Acana.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree with Jackson's mom. I feed Acana Pacifica to my 18lb mixed shiba who is moderately active to active and in a nice healthy weight; he gets a 1/2 cup a day topped with canned food. 

You can definitely stay on the Grasslands, just start feeding an amount for the dog's goal weight of 14lbs. According to the Acana feeding guide, he should probably get something around 1/2-3/4 c a day, and reduce the dry amount if your topping with a canned food.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

What would you guys suggest?
Wellness reduced fat?
Wellness Core Reduced Fat Dog Food | Review and Rating


or Acana 
Light and fit?

Light & Fit | Acana

Dog Food Reviews - Acana Light & Fit - Powered by ReviewPost

or something else?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

If he is doing fine on the food he is on I would just adjust the amount your feeding. I personally would only feed 1/2 cup per day and cut back a little on the wet food.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would suggest Annamaet's Lean formula.

Grain free, high quality, and unlike a lot of other weight control foods, it doesn't use a bunch of fiber to make your dog feel full and just poop it all out.

Lean Formula



I would also cut WAY back on how much you are feeding him. 1/2 a cup day total should be sufficient, with MAYBE 1 tbsp tops of wet food. You could throw in a few green beans to help fill him up, but really, it sounds like your biggest issue is just that you are feeding him way more than he should be getting. My 23lb french bulldog gets 1 cup of food per day.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Acana Singles Dog Food | Review and Rating

The store was closing and the guy talked me in to trying a small bag of this, I figured I could return it if it didn't work out.
Just reading the review now.

He said it would be less calories but have some good fillers? My dog actually doesn't go to the bathroom enough and it worries me, so maybe this will help, I'm going to start transitioning him in a couple days, unless it's a big mistake.



My fiance' didn't want to spend the money tonight on the pills, I'll order some when I get paid.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What do you mean your dog doesn't go to the bathroom enough? Every dog is different but usually my dog poops once a day.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, well I guess he is normal then. I wish he would drink and pee more, he rarely has an accident but it looks super concentrated and he seems to pee once, maybe twice a day. 

Anyways, from the reviews I read the kibble I bought seems to be the same calories as the grasslands, so I might return it


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

dredges said:


> Yeah, well I guess he is normal then. I wish he would drink and pee more, he rarely has an accident but it looks super concentrated and he seems to pee once, maybe twice a day.
> 
> Anyways, from the reviews I read the kibble I bought seems to be the same calories as the grasslands, so I might return it


I wouldn't worry much about calories. Just feed less. 

Acana Singles is a great food. We feed the Duck & Pear with fantastic results.

Like I said, 1/2 cup per day for my 17lb guy. I would begin lowering the amount a little bit at a time. So maybe feed 3/4 cup per day for a few days, then 2/3 cup then get down to 1/2 cup. You should see the weight creep off, also how much exercise is he getting?

I would wet the food so he's getting some more water too.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

My fiance' thinks we feed more like 3/4 cup, I'll start to measure it. He doesn't get a lot of exercise due to the knees, once around the block per day minimum, but I bought a dog stroller so he can come on walks with me and he has been slowly doing more and more before he's tired out and wants back in the basket.

But we also give a little wet sometimes or some chicken breast or something extra, but not every meal.

We NEVER give him food we are eating, so he hasn't learned to beg.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes, please start measuring it.

1/2 a cup total per day should be sufficient for a dog his size who doesn't get much exercise. Like others said, don't worry about the calories, just cut back to the appropriate portion size.


----------



## Mad Max (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree, that's alot of food. My active 37lb. Cattle Dog gets 1 cup of Orijen per day with no topper. She does get Orijen freeze dried treats & Northern biscuits broken up during the day. And some pieces of Acana Grasslands kibble when the days allotment is gone!


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

That Annamaet's Lean formula looks like good stuff, I might order some of that in the future since no stores near me sell it.
I figured out that the Acana light and fit is only sold in Canada for some reason too.

I fed him half a cup of 50/50 kibble today, grasslands and the new stuff, with 2 table spoons of Wellness wet, so far so good, but wow had a few room clearing farts earlier ;-)




Wow cool cattle dog, I had a German shep- Blue Healer cross twenty years ago, such a smart dog


----------



## Mad Max (Jun 26, 2013)

dredges said:


> That Annamaet's Lean formula looks like good stuff, I might order some of that in the future since no stores near me sell it.
> I figured out that the Acana light and fit is only sold in Canada for some reason too.
> 
> I fed him half a cup of 50/50 kibble today, grasslands and the new stuff, with 2 table spoons of Wellness wet, so far so good, but wow had a few room clearing farts earlier ;-)
> ...


Probaby too smart! That must have been a beautiful dog.Good Luck with your dog!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

You might want to transition slower if your dog's having the gas problem. Starting 50/50 is a pretty big jump if your dog is sensitive.

You've received some very good advice from several people about cutting back on the amount you feed your dog! Definitely measure the food every time (and make sure it's a LEVEL measure, not heaping). I have two small dogs - each 13 pounds, and they each eat 1/4 cup, twice a day of Natural Balance Grain Free Salmon and Peas (bought and frozen before the recall) or Back to Basics Grain Free High Protein Pork (I rotate morning and evening). It's PLENTY of food for them - in fact, I may need to slightly cut back a little since introducing the pork kibble (high calorie). I don't use any toppers, but I do put water in it to make a gravy. As a result, my dogs don't drink a lot of extra water, which can be a problem with kibble fed dogs who eat it dry.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Georgiapeach said:


> You might want to transition slower if your dog's having the gas problem. Starting 50/50 is a pretty big jump if your dog is sensitive.
> 
> You've received some very good advice from several people about cutting back on the amount you feed your dog! Definitely measure the food every time (and make sure it's a LEVEL measure, not heaping). I have two small dogs - each 13 pounds, and they each eat 1/4 cup, twice a day of *Natural Balance Grain Free Salmon and Peas *(bought and frozen before the recall) or Back to Basics Grain Free High Protein Pork (I rotate morning and evening). It's PLENTY of food for them - in fact, I may need to slightly cut back a little since introducing the pork kibble (high calorie). I don't use any toppers, but I do put water in it to make a gravy. As a result, my dogs don't drink a lot of extra water, which can be a problem with kibble fed dogs who eat it dry.



Do you mean California Natural?


----------



## Sneakers13 (Jul 13, 2013)

I feed my 50# dog just under 2 cups a day of Orijen with no wet food and she's pretty active. I too agree that 1 cup is likely too much for your dog. As far as switching to a different acana, I alternate mine between all three orijen formulas without any problems. With the orijen, the formulas are similar enough that it doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

We have had some really stinky farts but not a lot, just like one really bad one per evening, so I don't think he's really gassy but has a little where he normally has none, hopefully it will go away.

I have been measuring out the food at 1/2 a cup plus literally 1 or 2 level tablespoons of wet.
It's nice to see him actually eat all his food at once, usually when I was over feeding he would always have extra sitting in his bowl.

During our walk last night He pooed the saddest little turd, looked like a earthworm :-(
I hope things go back to normal today. maybe I should return this and go back to the grasslands or try a different grainfree acana blend?

I might be driving through Canada soon on my way to New York, maybe I should stock up on some Acana low fat blend.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I don't think the dog necessarily needs a low fat food, it just needs to be fed the correct amount. Any dog is going to gain weight when you are feeding it 2x the amount. 

I would also cut back to just one 1tbsp of wet food.

What was wrong with the dogs poop?? The smaller the better. When you are overfeeding, they are just going to be pooping it all out in oversized poops lol.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I wouldn't even call it a turd, more like a fecal earthworm.

I am assuming dogs like humans need to move their bowels to have healthy colons, and need to pee to remove toxins from kidneys?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, yes. How often does the dog pee and poop?


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

he pees probably 3. maybe 4 times and poops once, today's poop was soft but formed and looked better than yesterday


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That's not anything to be concerned about.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I asked my buddy to pick my up a giant bag of acana small dog kibble or fit and light next time he's in Canada


----------



## aladdinsabu (Aug 24, 2013)

Little late to the replies but I've had an AKC Brussels Griffon for 12 years now. He gets 1/4 cup am and 1/4 cup pm. They don't require much. Pull the wet food, way to much sodium for our little guys. With the shape of their jaw the dry will help keep his teeth cleaner and mouth healthier. They do not do well with any grains, flour, pork or the like. Notorious for pancreatitis etc... Also in regards to peeing only 3 times a day. If you shave just the front portion under his nose and chin he may drink more. (it helps mine) Keep his beard combed well- it gets matted quickly and when they move their jaws it pulls. Now on to the knee thing. Griffons have very porous bones, brittle much like birds. They can fracture very easily, especially front legs from jumping off of furniture. You may want those knees x-rayed just to be sure there is no bone chips or fractures going on. I hope all this helps. Enjoy your Griff, I love mine to pieces!


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow. Reading this thread I wasn't even sure you were seeing any of the replies. Jackson's mom hit the nail on the head, it doesn't' matter how many calories are in the kibble if you are feeding too much. My mom free feeds her dogs 'light' food and they are still fat.

I eat healthy, low calorie foods, but I eat too much so I am still fat. (Sad but true, I'm a work in progress).

My dogs, get fat if I feed them too much kibble too many calories-one especially. You do NOT need a LIGHT kibble, you just need to stop feeding him so much. You should try to figure out how many calories a day your dog needs and pay attention to the calories in the food. Acana is great if he does well on it other than the weight (which is not a handling Acana issue it's a you feeding too much issue). You can try the different flavors if you want something else.

But if you want to feed a light food just cause it says 'light' or 'low calorie' on it and it's a fad thing or whatever your reason then by all means go ahead...

Here is a calorie calculator if you're interested:

Dog Food Calculator


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

less food. like half of what you are feeding.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

relax guys!

I took the advice and the dog is getting less than half a cup of kibble per day now.
Plus I added some of this:
Pet Digestive Enzymes | Pet Digestive Health - Mercola.com

I wanted to check out a new brand of kibble, like most of you guys here do from time to time, we are all on a "dog food chat" forum right?
But I couldn't find that light food anyways, 
my plan was to switch to the light kibble AND reduce the amount!!!

I stopped at 2 pet stores on my way to New York, once in PA and once in NY, but I didn't have any luck, so my dog is now eating Orijen 6 fish, and a teaspoon of some premo no grain canned food, just to mix the enzyme powder into.

A Teaspoon! No need to get excited.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

aladdinsabu said:


> Little late to the replies but I've had an AKC Brussels Griffon for 12 years now. He gets 1/4 cup am and 1/4 cup pm. They don't require much. *Pull the wet food, way to much sodium for our little guys. *With the shape of their jaw the dry will help keep his teeth cleaner and mouth healthier. They do not do well with any grains, flour, pork or the like. Notorious for pancreatitis etc... Also in regards to peeing only 3 times a day. If you shave just the front portion under his nose and chin he may drink more. (it helps mine) Keep his beard combed well- it gets matted quickly and when they move their jaws it pulls. Now on to the knee thing. Griffons have very porous bones, brittle much like birds. They can fracture very easily, especially front legs from jumping off of furniture. You may want those knees x-rayed just to be sure there is no bone chips or fractures going on. I hope all this helps. Enjoy your Griff, I love mine to pieces!


I'm sorry, but where are you getting that wet food has too much sodium?


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd like to chime in on this subject. I've raised a number of puppies, always have owned a number of mostly medium to big breed dogs, and my sibling and I have grown up with dogs, my family being "dog people". Back in "the day" dog food didnt seem to matter as much as it does today, but ive had dogs develope problems during old age so maybe modern science can perform miracles for the future. Here is my suggestion about food based on my experiences... when trying new food for a younger dog, introduce very slow, like over a week and then stay on that food for around 3 weeks to see results. Some dogs have no allergies and do great with grains, and a kibble with peas can definately be good for loose stool. I have fed grain, peas, and potatoe inclusive kibble with great results for some, but not all can tolerate. Right now I'm feeding everyone Acana Pacifica and Orijen Regional red rotation (all life stages), and no problems, but my dogs get ALOT of exercise. Some other kibbles to check out.... Chicken soup for dog lovers soul, Grandma mae's country naturals, 4health... see what is available in your area and give them a try. If you do have a dog with allergies, check out Zignatures, that brand is grain/chicken/potatoe free and have a few different flavors. Trial & Error!


----------

